# Hot Weather Oil Specs



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

The weather is warming up and I'm changing my oil back to 20W-50 tomorrow. According to my owners manual (and most other VW oil viscosity charts I've seen), 20W-50 is only good for up to around 85-90 degrees F. While that will be fine for most of the summer; I will be taking a trip to southern Nevada next month where the temperature is regularly well above 100 degrees F. 
*Is there anyone down in AZ or somewhere else hot?* 
*Have you had to resort to 40W, single grade oil?*


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: Hot Weather Oil Specs (VW Nevada)*

http://ferrarichat.com/forum/f...asics


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Hot Weather Oil Specs (SauerKraut)*

Great write up! I think I will do some more research and probable settle on a good 10W-40. I had been running 15W-40 during the winter. I would love to have a oil pressure gauge in the QSW.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I have used both 10-30 & 10-40 Mobil1 with no problems up here @ 7,000' elevation, foot to the floor.


----------

